# Frage zu Dämpfer im Slide 140 7.0



## DJChiller (23. August 2013)

Hallo,
Ich hab ne Frage zum Radon Slide 140 7.0.

Im 2013 Modell ist das Slide mit einer Fox CTD BV Dämpfer ausgestattet.
Und im 2014 mit Rock Shox Monarch RT3 190 Dämpfer.

Nun wollt ich mal so Fragen ob jemand sagen kann welcher Dämpfer besser ist von den beiden der RS oder Fox.


Danke 
Best wishes,
Julian


----------



## filiale (23. August 2013)

Das ist eine reine Glaubensfrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bayernmichi (24. August 2013)

Fahre selber das Slide 140 2013 und finde den Fox CTD Dämpfer ziemlich super. Zum anderen kann ich nichts sagen. Vermute das der auch nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## Tomak (24. August 2013)

Der Fox verrichtet seit Monaten seinen Job, genau wie der RS in meinem Votec.......

Spricht sauber an und bietet satten Federweg. (Ordentliches Grundsetup vorausgesetzt)

Ich kann über beide nicht klagen und keine Unterschiede rausstellen.
Bin allerdings nur Anwender und kein Fahrwerksguru 

Grüße
Tomak


----------



## DJChiller (26. August 2013)

Okey danke.

Mal sehen bald kommt ja der 2014 in Bonn aufm Store dann schau ich mal ob ich mir das Bike hol und den Monarch Dämpfer drinne lass oder mir noch zusätzlich ne Fox kaufe. 

Danke auf jeden fall )



Best wishes,
Julian


----------



## Markdierk (26. August 2013)

Lass den Dämpfer drin und kauf dir ein Slide 150. Der Rahmen des 140er Slides ist wohl eher die Kategorie Auslaufmodell. 
Zumindest was die Gabeln angeht sehe ich im Segment 140-160mm die RS Produkte nicht nur preislich vorne


----------

